# Hair sticks



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys.
Would some of y'all please post a couple pictures of "hair sticks"......I'm an old geezer, and am about 
50% bald, and don't have a clue what they look like as far a diameter, length, etc. My wife tells me I should be "more observant"......and this is probably true.....
But it does seem to me that it might be a good way to use a lot of smaller pieces that seem to accumulate in the shop...
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

larry C said:


> Guys.
> Would some of y'all please post a couple pictures of "hair sticks"......I'm an old geezer, and am about
> 50% bald, and don't have a clue what they look like as far a diameter, length, etc. My wife tells me I should be "more observant"......and this is probably true.....
> But it does seem to me that it might be a good way to use a lot of smaller pieces that seem to accumulate in the shop...
> ...



Larry if this has anything to do with my cue blank post in the Showcase forum, those don't accurately represent hair stick blanks. I was ribbing @Tclem since he never gets teased, especially about making hair sticks. He has made them by the droves (and laughed all the way to the bank) and makes some the finest ones you'll see. Tony show him what they look like . . . .

(Sorry I posted that as Marc the first time I am trying to solve a permission issue he needs fixed - still isn't fixed is it @ripjack13 ?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2016)

@larry C I use to sell 100 a week until everybody started making them. Lol. I still sell quite a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

He prolly wants to see how they're used too. Lots of different ways women (and some men) wear them. Here's how I wore mine before I cut my hair.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> (Sorry I posted that as Marc the first time I am trying to solve a permission issue he needs fixed - still isn't fixed is it @ripjack13 ?)



Not yet...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Not yet...



Now? Think I fixed it finally.


----------



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He prolly wants to see how they're used too. Lots of different ways women (and some men) wear them. Here's how I wore mine before I cut my hair.....
> 
> View attachment 106600



@Kevin, is that picture of you, when you had long hair? Interesting......(scary... interesting)


----------



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> @larry C I use to sell 100 a week until everybody started making them. Lol. I still sell quite a few.
> 
> @Tclem, Interesting, I guess I'm gonna have to get out on the streets a bit more! What price range?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, back then I was still using a lot of Camay and Pond's cold creme and getting a lot of beauty rest though. I've really let myself go lately.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

larry C said:


> @Kevin, is that picture of you, when you had long hair? Interesting......(scary... interesting)



Larry, you could take the " long" out of that sentence. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Larry, you could take the " long" out of that sentence. Tony



@Tony, I have the same problem!


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

larry C said:


> @Tony, I have the same problem!



As do I. Sadly, my brain was so active it caused all the hair to fall out. Or something like that.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Sadly, my brain was so active it caused all the hair to fall out. Or something like that.....



My father used to say: "Grass doesn't grow on a busy street."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 14, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> My father used to say: "Grass doesn't grow on a busy street."


Easy there hoss


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> My father used to say: "Grass doesn't grow on a busy street."



My father says, I'm paraphrasing here, something about bed sheets and uturns. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> My father says, I'm paraphrasing here, something about bed sheets and uturns. Tony



I think I vaguely remember some of those times......it's getting to be a faded memory though..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> My father used to say: "Grass doesn't grow on a busy street."



Oh Look!!! a dead end!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## larry C (Jun 14, 2016)

Are you saying this is @Kevin?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2016)

Look! A real life Smurf!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2016)

My grandfather would say (with his clown ring of hair) his head was a solar panel for a sex machine. In the spirit of this thread, he did not need any hair sticks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Look! A real life Smurf!


Ah...but which one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2016)

larry C said:


> Are you saying this is @Kevin?



No...that's me years ago...Kevin's not as tall as me...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh Look!!! a dead end!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106603

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kayakerjim (Jun 15, 2016)

The line I use is:
"There is no snow on the roof when there is a fire in the furnace!"

In my case, the furnace is REAL hot. 
Jim

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

Kayakerjim said:


> The line I use is:
> "There is no snow on the roof when there is a fire in the furnace!"



One of our family friends has said that as long as I remember. It's the first bald mantra I ever heard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

